

Types of Languages - lakeeffect
http://jorgetown.blogspot.com/2007/12/dimensions-of-type-checking.html

======
lakeeffect
Further Analysis

[http://jorgetown.blogspot.com/2007/12/types-and-
programming-...](http://jorgetown.blogspot.com/2007/12/types-and-programming-
languages.html)

